# Ariens Sno-Thro 1128 Cost?



## ccc3456 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi - wondering what a fair value of a Ariens Sno-Thro 1128 would be? Purchased in 2003 and has had maintenance done every year since and works great, no internal/external damage or anything of the sort. Thanks.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Your location, and photos would help.


----------



## ccc3456 (Jul 23, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> Your location, and photos would help.


Uploaded photos. Located on East Coast US.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

East Coast ? Let's see...Maine location will command a lot more money than Florida !

Appears to be in fantastic shape. 

Timing is also very important. It would probably cost about $300 to sell it during the Summer versus selling it when the weatherman has predicted a snow storm might be arriving in the near future.

But, a SWAG would put it at about $600-$700.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

$500-$700


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

It got a big engine, but single auger drive belt, Polar Trac tires and many years old. More if I look into it. I would not take it over the newer Ariens that are going for $500-$700 in my area. Some people like old, but I judge it based on many things. Used is used. Once you brought it home, it lost values.

It appears to be in a good condition, so that helps.

I got a used deluxe 24 and ended up spending more than $200 to restores, upgrade, changing all the belts and whistles. I would not let it go for $400-$500, but that is how much it worth.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I would say $500-$600 and go down if you can't sell it.

There was this one person that keep listing his vintage snowblower for $290. This is probably the 3rd year that he is listing it. No one buys it, even in the winter time.


----------

